

Kids Reacting to Controversial Cheerios Commercial - jhull
http://www.dailydot.com/lol/kids-react-cheerios-commercial-race/

======
drawnalong
God bless this next generation. My girlfriend is black (I'm white) and my
parents are fairly fundamentalist, conservative evangelical Christians. My
stepfather, as much as I love him, still comments when he can on how
disgusting white people dating black people are (he doesn't know I'm dating a
black woman.)

We are going places as a society. This current batch of human beings is the
greatest generation to have ever lived. Though we'll make _nearly_ all the
same mistakes, we won't make ALL of them. We should be all proud that we're
moving-on-up.

------
bartkappenburg
Wow, why am I not suprised that this takes place in the US?

------
kiba
People are upset by biracial people in the commercial?

~~~
mchusma
I agree. Better headline would have read: "people think biracial commercials
are controversial"

~~~
scottksmith95
Sadly there has been a large uproar over this commercial by people with
certain view points which has caused a controversy.

I still cannot fathom why this is or has to be. It is very sad.

